
Ask HN: What would happen with our sense of time if we went to space? - agular
In games or movies, I have never heard: &quot;Hey, it&#x27;s soon midnight, we should probably go to sleep&quot;. In space, our everyday sense of time seems to not exist. Would our watches and clocks be useless in space?
======
gus_massa
Some of the sleep-awake pattern are automatic and don't depend on the light.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circadian_rhythm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circadian_rhythm)

They are modified by the light, but in case you have constant light/darkness,
they don't disappear and you get a 23-25 hour cycle. There are a few
experiment, like enclosing a few persons in isolated rooms inside a mountain
without windows or external signals, and letting they sleep/eat/whatever when
they want. But I can't find a good link now.

(Also, you would need a clock to know when you can return to the dishwasher to
pick up the dishes after the cleaning cycle finished.)

~~~
agular
Haha, that practical example in the end. Thanks.

